

Show HN: Invoicely, invoices, no logins in 4 clicks - dhaivatpandya
http://invoicely.herokuapp.com/

======
ummjackson
Neat concept - you need to work on the design of both the creation process and
the invoice itself. One second I'm working in a dark purple/blue space and the
next I'm taken over to white space city for the final invoice.

Perhaps use a simple CSS framework like Foundation, Skeleton or Bootstrap to
tidy things up design-wise. That's what will make people want to use this :)

Also, are we supposed to receive emails for each invoice? Didn't see one come
through.

~~~
dhaivatpandya
Thanks a lot for the feedback!

I'm still working on that design - I can't stand the change either.

The email system was down a couple hours ago, and still is. Trying to sort
things out with Heroku.

